# Ogólne > Badania >  Badanie krwi - podwyższone MXD%

## GTsdz

Witam serdecznie

mam 21lat, 180cm wzrostu i 73kg wagi

w lutym miałem zrobioną morfologię, większość parametrów w środku pomiędzy max , a min ( podobno książkowe wyniki ), jednak miałem podwyższone:

%MXD - norma (3-12%) - u mnie było 17%
MXD - w normie

wyniki powtórzyłem tydzień temu:

wszystkie parametry po za %MXD znowu w normie:

%MXD - norma (3-12%) - u mnie było 13,4%
MXD - w normie

czy ktoś podpowie jak interpretować taki wynik?

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

